
UBlock extension taken down from Chrome store - efbbbf
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/issues/50
======
higherpurpose
He's using a very similar name and icon to the other uBlock. I don't think
Google likes that in its store.

At least change the icon. And I would just name it uBlock Zero or something
else entirely.

As a side note: gorhill, you were specifically criticized by others before for
using the symbol μ in your extension's name, because that symbol doesn't exist
on the keyboard. And now what do you do? You adopted "u" instead in the
beginning, but started using _subscript 0_ in the new extension. Come on, man!
Just use a name that's easy to write and tell others about!

~~~
gorhill
Thanks for the feedback. I changed the logo and will use the more explicit
name "uBlock Origin", though I will keep the short version uBlock<sub>0</sub>
for conciseness throughout the text.

------
bjornstar
Sorry to hear about this, I had an extension taken down by the Chrome Webstore
for a name violation. I did get a "Removal Notification" e-mail for it, maybe
yours got lost in the mail. I hope someone from Google gets back to you soon!

